# My first competition



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

So after MANY MANY MANY years for swearing I will never pick up a rifle and shoot in competitions, I am giving in and shooting my first air rifle competition this weekend.

I figure if I start a thread about it here, I can't back out!

It is a standing 10 meter air rifle competition.  I am borrowing the rifle because I am the only left handed shooter in my family.  I am borrowing a jacket and glove.

It is the first competition of the season so I figure everybody is out of practice, right?  So I won't do too badly, lol.

Anyways, was wondering if anyone had some sound advice for me.

Here are a few things I know I have to remember.  Please help me if you can and expand on them.

Body Position and Grip:  My stance needs to be steady and comfortable.  60 shots needs to be done in 1 hour and 45 minutes.  A grip can make or break a shot.  If the rifle is held too tight this can affect your grip and can tire you easily during the match.

Breathing:  Hold my breath right before I pull the trigger but not too long otherwise I will fatigue.

Trigger pull and follow through:  This should be one fluid motion and the movement of the finger should be the only part moving on the gun.  Follow through is important because any immediate movement after the trigger is pulled could cause the shot to go astray.

That is what I have so far.  If anyone can give me some advice I would appreciate it.  My husband has been great at helping me get ready but any little bit will help.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2005)

Good lick lisa. Please get some pics of you shooting.
Terry


----------



## Sarah (Dec 7, 2005)

I dont know anything about shooting...but my advise would be to enjoy yourself 

Good luck!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2005)

I haven't shot a firearm since I was about 12 years old, when a deputy sheriff who was a friend of my father's let he and I do it. I took one shot and definitely felt the kickback! Anyway, no advice, but good luck!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 7, 2005)

RELAX  that is the key to it usualy

Breath slowly and dont force your breathing


Good Luck  

let us know how it goes


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 7, 2005)

GOOD LUCK!!!!!
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tgace (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck!

Do lots of visualization drills at this point, do them right up to your turn at the firing line...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm so proud!  You didn't tell me.

Relax and just do what you know.  Enjoy yourself and please tell us how it goes.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> Do lots of visualization drills at this point, do them right up to your turn at the firing line...



Thanks everyone.  I truly am excited.  My daughter (youngest) thinks it is funny that mom is finally picking up a gun.

I have heard of visualization drills.  Thanks for the info Tom.  It is like doing a kata of sorts, starting from the first moment you step up and set your position, load, aim, fire, follow through and reload etc.

Visualization of a perfect shot is very important.


----------



## Tgace (Dec 7, 2005)

Theres been studies that even show that lifters who visualize a lot are actually stronger...has to do with better muscle recruitment. The mind is vastly under utilized.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

The visualization is one of the first things they coach us about.  

We have a fantastic young shooter on the Manitoba Team that is on her way to the Commonwealth Games in Melbourne Australia in March 2006.  She is 15 and has won major competitions this year.  Her ability to visualize her shots is phenomenal. The concentration on her face and the "trance" she actually seems to put herself in is amazing to watch.  She has such a bubbly "kid like" personality off the line but once she steps onto it, everything seems to calm and her training takes over.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 7, 2005)

Good luck! I'm proud of you! Regardless of how well you do, going there and putting yourself on the line is a victory in itself. 
:mp5:                                                               
:mp5:      
:mp5:                                                          :CTF: 
:mp5: 
:mp5:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 7, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Good lick lisa. Please get some pics of you shooting.
> Terry


 
Sorry Lisa just notice I spelled it lick instead of Luck my humble apology.
terry


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 7, 2005)

Good for you...I think you'll be surprised how much you enjoy it.   Remember to breathe (of course, I know nothing about shooting, but I do know nervous!).

What made you decide to actually compete?  Do we see grappling comps in your future as well?


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Sorry Lisa just notice I spelled it lick instead of Luck my humble apology.
> terry



LOL!  tis okay Terry!  I understood what you meant.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 7, 2005)

Just two bits of advice, since you already have a good bit of familiarity. 

Relax your shoulders.  When people tense their shoulders, it tends to throw off one's aim, especially when they start to fatigue.  

Know the breaking point of your trigger.  Gently pull it back until you hit that breaking point, and then from there, follow through with a gentle squeezing motion.  You'll know when you've jerked the trigger.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> Just two bits of advice, since you already have a good bit of familiarity.
> 
> Relax your shoulders.  When people tense their shoulders, it tends to throw off one's aim, especially when they start to fatigue.



I have a hard time with this sometimes.  Relaxing the shoulders especially if I don't find myself into a good steady position when I first pick up the rifle.  I used to struggle and repetitively raise and lower the front of the barrel.  I also have a tendancy to hold the rifle too long waiting to steady my shot.  Apparently a lot of beginners struggle with this.  What I have found is if one can't get into a good position within the first say 30 seconds or so, put the rifle down!  Start again.  This decreases your fatigue and allows you a chance to refocus.



> Know the breaking point of your trigger.  Gently pull it back until you hit that breaking point, and then from there, follow through with a gentle squeezing motion.  You'll know when you've jerked the trigger.



Another good point, very true.  And adjusting the trigger to your preference is important.  I remember my husband using someone else's gun once and the trigger was much more sensitive then he was used to.  He threw a shot or two because of it.

Thanks Grenadier for the advice.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 10, 2005)

I had such a blast!  These were my scores.

String 1 = 66
String 2 = 63
String 3 = 75
String 4 = 70
String 5 = 60
String 6 = 76

Each string consists of 10 shots at 10 metres. 

Generally I wanted to try and shoot above 200/400 and 300/600.  Which I succeeded in doing.   I came off the line very pumped from my performance.  I had borrowed a jacket and glove from other members and was using an Anschutz lever action air rifle.


I learned a lot today about the sport.  Stance is extremely important and it didn't take me long to realise a good shot compared to a bad one before I even brought the target back.  It is really hard to keep your hips square.  What I thought was a square position the head coach later showed me was not.  I don't deviate far from square but when he posititioned me, I was amazed at the difference.  Although my scores range from 1's to 10's every low shot was followed by a good/better shot.  I tried so hard not to let the bad shots ruin my day and tried to remember what worked as to how I was standing, where my cheek was on the cheek piece.



I was very happy with my performance and I will definitely do this again at the next match.  Sorry there are no pictures as well all forgot about the camera in my purse. 

Many of the competitors use constant air guns.  I am glad I used the lever action.  It forced me to slow down and contemplate my next shot.  Plus it allowed me to move my arms a bit more.  However, cocking the gun and lifting it 60+ times sure is tiring.  The Canvass/leather jackets are very warm and your glove hand sweats like a pig!  

My shooting "kata" needs some work, I was I guess not as focused at times and I should have been and would lift my rifle and start getting into position only to look through my sights and realise I had forgot to send the next target down range.  Or I would squeeze the trigger and nothing would happen cause I had forgotten to close the action. .  

My other big "oops" is my follow through.  I guess I was so anxious to see what I had shot that I would immediately pop up my head once the shot was taken when I should really wait.  Basic beginners nerves and mistake.  During the last string, which was my best, I truly tried to reset my sites on the target before bringing the gun down after the shot was taken.

So, I wonder if I have found a new sport.  I certainly can say that it was a blast and everyone was so supportive of me, helping me out before, during and after the match.  They truly are a great bunch of people 

I think I will do some investigating as to the many different air rifles available.

Thanks everyone for your support.  If you have any other advice before the next match I would appreciate all I could get.  Any reading material would be a great asset and if anyone has any preferences on these air rifles and has a comment about their performance, I would really like to hear that too.

Lisa

(p.s.  My youngest daughter double loaded her rifle causing her to have two zeros on the first string which ended up giving her a string of 72.  Her pellets then accidentally got knocked to the floor by another shooter and her hand slipped and almost sent her rifle on the ground.  

Through all these mess ups, she remained calm and focused and pulled off a 512/600 with her final string being a 96.  She beat her personal best by 6 points.  Not too shabby for an 11 year old.  )


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Dec 10, 2005)

Good work! Congratulations. A person always learns the most during their first competition, don't they? This is great that you have a good activity to participate in with your family.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 10, 2005)

CONGRATZ!....sounds very good to me for your first competition
WooHOOartyon:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 11, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Good work! Congratulations. A person always learns the most during their first competition, don't they? This is great that you have a good activity to participate in with your family.



Yes, that is so true Jonathan!  What I am hoping for is that I can remember what I learned and apply it properly.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm so proud of you!!!!!! artyon:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 11, 2005)

That's awesome Lisa! I missed the opportunity to wish you luck. 
I would have known you'd do great though. So. cool. Congrats! :asian:


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 15, 2005)

Good job! Any opportunity to shoot is a good opportunity to shoot.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I am looking forward to the next competition.

Umm.. anyone know where I can get a left handed competition air rifle... cheap


----------



## Lisa (Jan 21, 2006)

Second Air rifle competition under my belt! 

Scores:  306/400  445/600

I really worked on my shooting "kata" sorta speak today.  Remembering each and every movement to try to get the "10" shot.  Remembering where to place the butt of the rifle and I could tell from the minute I lifted my rifle into position if I had a good stance or not.  Knowing and realising this "feeling" allowed me to have  a lot less "snowbirds" (shots outside of the black rings) and my consistancy was greater.  I remembered about follow through this time and didn't pop my head up immediately upon firing to see what I scored. 

One important thing I had to remember was even when a shot was less then perfect to hold my position and bring the sights back to where they should have been and hold it there.  I found it was practice for my brain to remember where I should have been instead of where I was.  I knew each and every bad shot I took even before I lowered my rifle.  I also felt every good shot and tried to remember that for the next one. 

I seem to be pretty good at not worrying about the last shot and carrying on.  A lot of competitive shooters I know carry each bad shot with them through the competition and it plays havoc on their confidence and leads to a poor all round performance as well.  I am new to the sport, so anything I shoot is good.   I don't have the pressure of doing well, yet. 

I tried a different jacket this time and it helped.  It was tighter and fit better then the one I used last time.  It allowed me to sink into my stance easier and my the muscles of my back and buttocks weren't as tired as they were last time.

All around I had another great time.  Still looking for that left handed competition air rifle if anyone has one laying around


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey!  I haven't seen this thread until now.  Congratulations, you did great!  Keep it up!  

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations! Sounds like your hard work and attention to detail is paying off. Makes me remember learning Cross Country Skiing, which has very little relation to Downhill Skiing. It's been great to read your threads over the past months and see how much work you are putting into becoming the best you can in your pursuits. This is the best lesson you can give your children - leadership by example.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

This weekend in Toronto is the Canadian Grand Prix.  Air Rifle shooters from all over the world come to participate in this event.  My daughter was scheduled to go as a representative of the Manitoba Women's air rifle team.  Unfortunately, she has fallen sick and can not atttend so in their infinite wisdom they are sending...... me:erg:

The opportunity is fantastic.  I know I will learn a lot, see a lot and probably enjoy myself immensely.  The only problem is that I really don't feel "ready" for that level of competition.  I am scared and excited at the same time.

This competition is huge, with hundreds of shooters participating.  I just hope I can make my team proud.  I wanna do well for my daughter since she can't attend.

I haven't had much practice with my new rifle.  I am going to concentrate on having a good time and not on my scores.

Anyone have any advice as to how to calm my nerves, and concentrate?  Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## modarnis (Feb 23, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> This weekend in Toronto is the Canadian Grand Prix.  Air Rifle shooters from all over the world come to participate in this event.  My daughter was scheduled to go as a representative of the Manitoba Women's air rifle team.  Unfortunately, she has fallen sick and can not atttend so in their infinite wisdom they are sending...... me:erg:
> 
> The opportunity is fantastic.  I know I will learn a lot, see a lot and probably enjoy myself immensely.  The only problem is that I really don't feel "ready" for that level of competition.  I am scared and excited at the same time.
> 
> ...




Having a good time is key.  We tend to be our own worst enemies shooting.  I shoot skeet competitively.  When I just watch the targets and have fun, my scores are great.  When I dwell on a miss, its all over but the crying.  You are on the right track with a "kata" or mantra.  I go through my mental checklist before I call for the target.  Things like gun mount, stance, break points and hold points.  Its a simple repetitive process that makes a huge difference


Good luck


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 23, 2006)

Lisa, just look at it this way - the competition is nothing compared to the plane ride so once you get there it's all downhill, right?

Breathe, relax, and breathe some more.  The stars say you will return safely. *huggles*


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Lisa, just look at it this way - the competition is nothing compared to the plane ride so once you get there it's all downhill, right?
> 
> Breathe, relax, and breathe some more.  The stars say you will return safely. *huggles*



LOL!

You, my friend, are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much help! 

did I mention I HATE to fly?


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 23, 2006)

Just enjoy yourself and do the basics...

relax, inhale, exhale, squeeze!  Of course I am sure you already know about that.   Oh, lay off the coffee before hand... :rofl:


----------



## Gemini (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Oh, lay off the coffee before hand... :rofl:


 
Definately! Then when you get on the plane, go straight to the hard stuff! You'll be fine. Passing out has a way of making the trip seem faster. 

Oh, and, Good luck in the competition!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 23, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Just enjoy yourself and do the basics...
> 
> relax, inhale, exhale, squeeze!  Of course I am sure you already know about that.   *Oh, lay off the coffee before hand... *:rofl:



LOL!  Yeah, like THAT will EVER happen! 

I shot a competition last weekend.  I thought I was shooting the third relay and ended up that I shot the first.  I had a extra large timmy's coffee on the way to the range.  Talk about "shakin' "  Every time I lifted the rifle and tried to put it in position, I felt like I was looking down the barrel during an earth quake :erg:  I shoot Saturday at 2:30 pm and Sunday morning at 8:00 am.  No coffee for me on Sunday morning, not sure anyone will want to be around me...hopefully they will have a cup waiting for me once I am off the line... they will if they know what is good for them


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 24, 2006)

You rock Lisa~!!! *BIG PROUD SMILE*  I hope you have the time of your life sweetie~!!!

*BIG HUGS*

~Tess


----------



## Lisa (Feb 24, 2006)

modarnis said:
			
		

> Having a good time is key.  We tend to be our own worst enemies shooting.  I shoot skeet competitively.  When I just watch the targets and have fun, my scores are great.  When I dwell on a miss, its all over but the crying.  You are on the right track with a "kata" or mantra.  I go through my mental checklist before I call for the target.  Things like gun mount, stance, break points and hold points.  Its a simple repetitive process that makes a huge difference
> 
> 
> Good luck



Speaking of making a difference.  Last night my coach made me shoot without my rear sights.  I was a little skeptical when he started adjusting my cheek piece so much.  However, I was proven wrong when he returned my sights to me and the next 10 shots were 8, 9, and 10s.

He also adjusted my "kata" a little.  Telling me to close my eyes before I place my head on the cheek piece and concentrate on the position of my head and where it falls on the cheek piece as opposed to looking down my sights.  I was amazed that when I did this, I found myself looking straight down the sights every time.  It was cool.

So much to learn.  So litle time before the competition.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Lisa!

I'm terribly sorry that I hadn't noticed this thread earlier... you know me, i skim the ladies area and then right to the kenpo.  It sounds like you are doing awesome!  I hope you have a great time on the weekend competition.  The family must be so thrilled that you're doing this together!

Peace,

Donna


----------



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

I WON GOLD!!!!! 

Okay...so...I was the only marksman woman, LOL!  

The weekend was fantastic!  194 shooters from USA, Canada, Japan and Australia, plus coaches.

I did decent considering I was fighting jittery nerves during the first match.  I shot a 291/400 which is lower then my personal best.  My second match was much better at 315/400 which matched my personal best.

Modarnis, I want to thank you for your post about a bad shot and dwelling on it.  I shot a two during the second match.  I thought about what you said and just giggled to myself.  I then looked behind me to see my team mate looking like this:  :erg: in reaction to my 2.  It made me laugh so hard, I almost fell out of position!  After that, I was so relaxed that my next two strings were very decent.  Your advice, it really relaxed me and got my head back together.  Instead of shooting a 40 shot match, I shot 40, one shot matches.  Every shot was individual and when over, I put it out of my mind. 

I think the best part of the weekend was having all those shooters and coaches together sharing ideas and helping and supporting each other.  I had many congratulations from high end shooters for my great scores.  I was truly touched by their advice and attention.  I had one top Canadian coach approach me about my stance and show me how to lock my hip better.  It was truly a humbling experience.  I am so happy I went and I learned so much, the experience itself is priceless.  Kinda reminded me of MT only in actual person.  A group of people from all ranges of experience and talent coming together for one purpose, to help each other grow as athletes, have a friendly competition and ensure that everyone comes away feeling their best about the experiences.  It was heart warming.

So, once again, thanks everyone for your support.  I can't wait until next year!


----------



## bydand (Feb 27, 2006)

Quick note.  Long ago my shooting coach was having a hard time getting a students grip consistant (that would be me).  He finally told me to grip the rifle like I would a rattlesnake, firm enough so I wouldn't drop it, but light enough so I wouldn't hurt it either.  Fixed it in a heartbeat and it has stuck with me for all these years.  The grip improved my scores better than ANY other fix I ever did (other than practice, practice, practice!!)

Scott G.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 27, 2006)

bydand said:
			
		

> Quick note.  Long ago my shooting coach was having a hard time getting a students grip consistant (that would be me).  He finally told me to grip the rifle like I would a rattlesnake, firm enough so I wouldn't drop it, but light enough so I wouldn't hurt it either.  Fixed it in a heartbeat and it has stuck with me for all these years.  The grip improved my scores better than ANY other fix I ever did (other than practice, practice, practice!!)
> 
> Scott G.



Well...umm...I have never actually seen a real rattle snake, nevermind actually have to grab one, LOL, but I think I get your point. 

Right now I have a large sized grip that came with the gun.  I have asked the supplier to change it out and send me a medium grip because I find the large one fills my hand too much and my grip isn't consistent.

Thanks for the advice.
Lisa


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I WON GOLD!!!!!
> 
> Okay...so...I was the only marksman woman, LOL!
> 
> ...


 
*Great Job!   *

Aren't you glad that your a participant now and no longer a spectator? I bet by next year, you will be even more incredible!  The concentration you gain in your marksmanship training probably carries over to your MA.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Feb 28, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> I WON GOLD!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 1, 2006)

That must be an Awesome Feeling Lisa~!!!   I had no doubts you could do it   Way to Go~!!   I'm so Very Proud of you honey~!!

*Big Smiley Hugs*


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2006)

Ain't she a peach?

Lisa, you rock and you know you do.  When we talk and you start talking about shooting you get excited and I love being your friend and I'm so darn happy for you!!  

Even if no one else in the division showed up, you have a nice little ditty for your collection and I'm sure you'll win many, many more.

*Points to Lisa* Ain't she great?? :boing1:


----------



## Lisa (May 16, 2006)

I think I should change this title to "My shooting matches" 

Had a competition this weekend.  Shot 341/400 which is a 16 point climb on my personal best.

The best news however, is my little daughter who shot a 375/400 increasingher personal best by 20 points! Taking 1st lady and 2nd overall! WHOOT!  She was so pumped when she came off the line and has continued to have a smile on her face for the past couple of days.  She has been walking around the house blurting out "I shot 375!" over and over again with a big grin on her face!

artyon:


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2006)

*WOO HOO LISA AND DAUGHTER!!
artyon:artyon:artyon:
*​


----------



## Henderson (May 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to both of you!*​


----------

